# ferry crossing today - weather report



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Were currently half way across the chanel on our way to Dover. Just thought that any of you crossing today / tomorrow would like to know that despite the weather the sea state is not too bad, only a gentle roll.

Just the drive home to go, on a BH Friday, must be mad. Quite depressed now that were on our way home after a great 3 weeks.

Get to see the grand kids though  

Andy & Liz


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hope you had a good trip.

We're off next Wednesday from Dover and we just know its going to be like a mill pond! :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

always calm underneath! (next Saturday) 8)


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Were currently half way across the chanel on our way to Dover. Just thought that any of you crossing today / tomorrow would like to know that despite the weather the sea state is not too bad, only a gentle roll.


Hope you had a good time and welcome back to sunny old Blighty!

We came back from Italy the weekend before last when the winds were strong and the sea was rough. 

Sea France put us on the upper deck and parked us right at the back of the ship. They then lowered the car deck, and loaded all the cars. Our motorhome was effectively on an open deck during the passage, and when we got back down to her in Dover she was covered in salt water from the spray. I was really not happy, and ended up giving it a thorough wash the next day to remove the salt!:evil:

Mark


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bognormike said:


> always calm underneath! (next Saturday) 8)


Crikey! Ya going by submarine? :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I hope you all have good trips, not jealous much  (even if we have just got back)

Were up early today as SWMBO is off shopping with Daughter 2 and sprog in Southampton (which I managed to avoid  ) as the van needs washing and cleaned throughout

I also need to unload the wine lake  8) 

Andy


----------

